# PTO shifter is locked on my MF 1205



## bherr (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a MF 1205. When I try to engage the PTO, the lever will not move. It's always been stiff, but would eventually go into gear. (the hi/low gear shift was stiff as well, but may not be a related issue)

Is there a grease fitting or way to lube it?

All help appreciated...

Barry


----------

